# Crazy backhoe idea..



## Bmx_dale (Jul 2, 2012)

I've seen a bunch of towable backhoes lately that are ran off a 6hp motor. If I built a frame to mount a 3 point backhoe with its own hydro pump, would I be able to run it off of a 6hp motor with a horizontal shaft? I know the machine will be extremely light so I was gonna use water weights to compensate. I'm not too keen on hydrolics so I don't know if there is anything else I will need to go along with it. I haven't started on it. but I have a motor and I'm bout to get an old 3 point backhoe and go crazy on it. This way I can leave it at the dig site and still use my 3 point without having to detach the hoe all the time. It should waaay more productive. IF I can make this work. Ideas and tips would help a lot. Thanks, Dale


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

You'll need to know the RPM rating on the pump your using, and gear accordingly, using either sprockets and chain (better power transfer) or pulleys with belt, next determine the size of the bucket you'll use and the weight of the bucket full, since the bulk of the weight is out in front of you your backhoe essentially becomes a lever ,so you'll need to find the fulcrum point and use your math skills to determine the ballast needed. it is a lot more complicated than you might think,but it can be done.


----------



## Bmx_dale (Jul 2, 2012)

Thats what I needed to know! I couldn't think of the few things I was missing. Thanks! I got some work ahead of me..


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

what about GPM of hydro fluid?? The 6HP motor will need to pump what the original PTO was pushing or you may have a very slow operating Back Hoe..


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

If you hook the tractor to the backhoe(make sure the fluid is the same and clean) and see what speed it has with the GPM (& HP)that your tractor has it will make it easyer to see if the 6hp will be enough to do a good job at running it. 6 hp sounds abit small for what your doing but I guess it depends on what you exspect from it.Hope this helps.


----------

